# pins 8/9-8-11



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Well after a weeks planning to run big baits with phil and ryan, fri rolls around and off to the beach we head. Ryan and i arrive at the beach to find beutiful water and no weed. Driving was nice and confidence was building! We finally meet up with phil and tim a little after dark, and not long after ryan is deploying baits. Things would be slow except for a 5 something BT that tim landed on a casted bait.








The rest of the evening would be spent throwing back some cold ones and enjoying a very nice meteor shower. Sat morning ryans 80 gets hit and after a short battle he lands a 6' 2" bull that came close to being breakfast to her own kind.
















Shortly after phil and ryan would head offshore in search of fresh baits and i was left to get ready for the night bite. While bringing in my 50, i noticed that my topshot had taken a hell of a beating. So i pull out the super six and figure i would just run a small mid section of cownose, not my choice for a big fish....but its all i had. With some really cool lightning off in the distance, phil and ryan motor back in, and by late afternoon baits are deployed and the wait is on. At 10 pm the 6 starts screaming, and although ive heard that sound hundreds of times....this time was different! I harness up and the battle would go back and forth, at times the fish would just swim away, drag locked, as if she wasnt hooked at all. At this point i had a pretty good idea what it was...but didnt want to say it aloud. 45 min later i could see my float in the wade gut....and about the same time i hear those words.....TIGER!!!!! My knees buckeled! I stood there for a minute in a daze watching the carnage below me...and finally decided to go meet the apex predator that i have been hunting for a very long time.
She would tape out at 9' 3"...not the monster that drives me, but a good start.
































It was an awsome experience! Thanks to ryan and tim for their help! A big thanks goes out to phil, we have spent a lot of hot summer nights chasing that dream fish and i couldnt of got her with out ya man!!!! 
Here are some random pix


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Big Sherm (Jul 8, 2005)

Hell yeah man, nice catch. We were on matty this weekend and the weed was horrible.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

Big Sherm said:


> Hell yeah man, nice catch. We were on matty this weekend and the weed was horrible.


I can vouch for that as well. I got there around 10pm Saturday night, and was driving off of the beach at 7:30am Sunday morning.

I wish the Matagorda sand was as free of seaweed as the picture above.


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

:texasflagnice job!! that is awesome!!!


----------



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

congrats on the tiger!...good job!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

So awesome man.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Very nice catch.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Wow! Super Nice. Congrats.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hell yea man! Congrats!!!!!

:cheers:


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Congrats JR! That's a hell of a fish and on a super 6! Yall definitely deserved that fish. I seen you in a while on here, I guess you been out puttin in work!


----------



## BigEasy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

How far down did yall run thinking about making a trip out sometime in the next week or so?


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Man Thats a hell of a catch!!! Awesome Post !


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats on the Tiger!! That's what we fish for every time were on the sand. It take time and money unless we get lucky. Awesome Fish!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

way to go Johnny! helluva fish for sure


----------



## landlockid (Jun 17, 2009)

Awesome!!!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks like all of you had a great time. What a beautiful fish. Congratulations.


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

Awesome!!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

I know it's been a long time coming. Beautiful tiger John! Can't wait for Sharkathon. :brew::brew::dance:


----------



## Stros121 (Jun 15, 2011)

Congrats, on the Tiger.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Yee yee, live action! WTG amigo!

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------

